# Neue S7 kompatible SPS



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

was sagt Ihr dazu? www.speed7.com Weiß jemand was näheres? Die HP scheint noch nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein

mfg

Wonderer


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2003)

*Scheint ganz positiv zu sein !!*

Grüße,

ich konnte die SPS bereits live erleben.
Performance im Vergleich zu Siemens unschlagbar!

Wie es mit der Pheriepherieperformance aussieht (Interbus usw.
konnte ich noch nicht testen bzw. darüber liegen mir keine Daten vor)


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

*S7 cpu*

Hallo

In der Computer & Automation ausgabe 09-2003 ist ein bericht über die sps drin auf Seite 8

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andreas Rothenbacher

S.Rothenbacher GmbH
Benzstr.6   89079 Ulm
tel:    0731 45020 
fax:   0731 46055
email: info@rothenbacher-gmbh.de
http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

*Toll*

Schon wieder so einer der nur
KOPIEREN kann wie die Typen aus China


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

Schon etwas merkwürdig, der öffentliche und direkte Vergleich zu Siemens-Baugruppen auf der hp von speed-7. In der allgemeinen Werbung sind solche direkten Vergleiche, so glaube ich, als wettbewerbsschädigend einzustufen. Naja, solange Siemens es sich gafallen läßt..

Im Übrigen finde ich Konkurrenz zum SPS-Marktführer überaus vorteilhaft. Der Wettbewerb kann die Entwicklung und die Preispolitik nur verbessern. Ob man nun vom Kopieren sprechen darf oder nicht, ist sicherlich irgendwo begründet.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal umdenken, in Entenhausen  :lol: .

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Gegenmaßnahmen oder Rechtsstreite mit oder von Siemens?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## B72 (20 September 2003)

Hallo,

Da steckt doch VIPA dahinter.

Zitat von der HP: "Die SPEED7-CPU´s von VIPA sind die weltweit schnellsten Hard-SPSen ihrer Klasse."

Fragt sich nur in welchem Zusammenhang die Firmen Profichip GmbH und VIPA GmbH stehen.

mfg B72


----------



## HaSchi (20 September 2003)

Die Fa. Profichip ist eine Tochter von Vipa.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

*Zusammenhang VIPA- Profichip*

Profichip ist die Hardwareschmiede des neuen SPEED7 Prozessors, 
der Rest kommt von Vipa.

Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2003)

*Siemens ist großzügig*

Hi

ja es gab mal einen Rechtsstreit aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich
die paar Millionen die Vipa und Freunde umsetzten sind die Aufregung
doch nicht wert.
Und sollte das doch mal zu viel sein dann kauft man einfach die kleinen Buden und damit ist das Problem weg vom Tisch.

Viele Grüße an Onkel Dagobert der müßte das doch am besten Wissen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Toll*



			
				DonaldDuck schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder so einer der nur
> KOPIEREN kann wie die Typen aus China



Die Siemens-Kopie bei VIPA beschränkt sich auf das Gehäuse-Design, weil Kunden eben auf konservative Schaltschrankoptik stehen. Das Innenleben ist nicht kopiert oder plagiiert, sondern -aus leicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen- auf Kompatibilität zu Siemens bzw. STEP7 getrimmt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Schon etwas merkwürdig, der öffentliche und direkte Vergleich zu Siemens-Baugruppen auf der hp von speed-7. In der allgemeinen Werbung sind solche direkten Vergleiche, so glaube ich, als wettbewerbsschädigend einzustufen. Naja, solange Siemens es sich gafallen läßt..


Seit ca. 2001 ist vergleichende Werbung auch in Dtl. erlaubt und solange man keine Lügen erzählt oder beleidigend wird, gibt es nichts, was man dagegen machen könnte...


			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen finde ich Konkurrenz zum SPS-Marktführer überaus vorteilhaft. Der Wettbewerb kann die Entwicklung und die Preispolitik nur verbessern. Ob man nun vom Kopieren sprechen darf oder nicht, ist sicherlich irgendwo begründet.


Speziell in Bezug auf Speed7 kann man nicht von Kopieren sprechen, da es kein vergleichbares Produkt auf dem Markt gibt. Hier handelt es sich um eine echte Neu- und Eigenentwicklung, wobei ja klar sein dürfte, dass es keinen Sinn macht, ein völlig eigenes Süppchen zu kochen. STEP7 is halt da...


			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Gegenmaßnahmen oder Rechtsstreite mit oder von Siemens?


Not at this time 

Grüße,
Minnie Maus


----------



## sps-concept (2 Oktober 2003)

*Kopien*

Tja hier meckert jeder rum wie teuer doch Step 7 ist. Aber dass die Software auch entwickelt werden muss das sieht keiner. Uns nur durch die verkauften Lizenzen finanziert sich so ne Entwicklung nicht. Sie wird einfach mit angeboten weil man ja seine Hardware loskriegen will. Andere dagegen sind mit ihrer Hardware billiger weil sie keine Software dafür entwickeln müssen. Is doch logisch. Und je mehr das Billigzeug verkauft wird desto mehr wird die Software von Siemens kosten. Und wenn ich das schon höre "S7-kompatibel" bzw "Siemens-kompatibel" wird mir schlecht. Wer was eigenes herstellt sollte es konsequent machen. Wie seht ihr das?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

*Eigenarbeit*

Ja, und dann hat mann diverse Mannjahre in die Entwicklung von Hard- und Software gesteckt und bleibt auf dem Krempel sitzen, weil jemand der nur ein paar Alternativ-Module zum großen Monopolisten haben will, sicherlich nicht seine komplette Hard- und Software austauscht. Neue Programme schreiben, das Zeug wieder zum Laufen bekommen, Mitarbeiter einarbeiten etc. 
Außerdem scheint STEP7 ja ganz gut zu funktionieren, wenn es so weit verbreitet ist. Man muss das Rad ja nicht jedesmal neu erfinden. 
Dazu kommt, dass man sehr wohl auch Software entwickeln muss, um kompatibel sein zu können, schließlich soll die SPS das vorhandene Programm richtig umsetzen!

Grüße
Minnie


----------



## sps-concept (2 Oktober 2003)

*Sache erkannt*

ja so isses. nur als Trittbrettfahrer kann man die Sachen billiger anbieten. Und ich glaub kaum dass jemand den Krempel (siehe oben) will wenn er das gleiche kostet wie Siemensbauteile. Und wer beherrscht die Software von VIPA dann? Ich bin der Meinung wer solche Sachen kauft trägt dazu bei dass Siemens-Software teurer wird. Is doch klar ersichtlich wie das läuft. In der Biologie nennt man sowas Parasiten. Hab ich mich jetzt unbeliebt gemacht?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Zottel (2 Oktober 2003)

Ich misch ich mal ein, weil der Ton so sehr gegen VIPA geht. 
1. Es ist leichter, schneller und billiger, eine eigene Steuerung völlig neu zu entwickeln, als sie Siemens-kompatibel zu machen.

2. Siemens mutet uns einiges zu an merkwürdigen Beschränkungen, deren technologischen Hintergrund Sie verschweigen.
Beispiele:
Katalogtext zur Analogeingabe 6ES7 331-7NF00-0AB0:
"Grundwandlungszeit bei mehr als einer aktiven Kanalgruppe 35 ms.
Grundwandlungszeit bei ausschließlich aktiver Kanalgruppe 0 oder 1 10 ms.
Grundausführungszeit der Baugruppe in ms (alle Kanäle aktiv) 140 ms.
Das Ding wäre also schneller, wenn man nur zwei Kanäle benutzt und 8 Messwerte programmgesteuert mit Relais draufschaltet! BECKHOFF macht ne' Busklemme mit 2,5 ms Wandlungszeit, egal wieviele Kanäle benutzt werden.

Ich hab' mich mal gefreut, dass die CPU 312 IFM Frequenzen messen kann und zwei Zähleingänge hat. Ich brauchte zwei Frequenzen. Hab' sie bestellt und dann gemerkt, das aber nur ein Eingang zur Frequenzmessung benutzt werden kann. OK, man soll lesen können, aber wenn ich zwei high-speed Zähler drin habe, warum dann diese Einschränkung?

Siemens bietet den CP 343-IT an, teurer als ne' CPU. Aber sie können mir nicht sagen, wieviele Messwerte ich pro Sekunde auslesen könnte. Dann fand ich raus, dass der Rückwandbus der 300 mit 187 kBaud läuft. Also ist das der Flaschenhals gegenüber 10/100MBit Ethernet und ich bin mit einem IBH-Link an der MPI Schnittstelle in etwa gleich schnell (oder schneller?).

Warum krieg ich für die 300 nur ne 4-Kanal Analogausgabe und die für 495 EUR? Ruck Zuck ist die erste Rackzeile voll. Da rechnet es sich, einen BECKHOFF-Koppler (186,-) an DP zu hängen und dort die Analogwerte auszugeben (4-Kanal-Ausgabe knapp 200 EUR-). Dezentraler Aufbau geschenkt.

Warum muss ich mich mit STEP7 quälen? Ich hätte einfach nur gern einen Compiler, würde mein Programm mit einem beliebigen Editor schreiben.
Warum müllt mir STEP7 den halben Rechner zu?
Superschlau auch, dass gleich eine Datenbank drin ist, mit der mehrere Benuzer an einem Projekt arbeiten können. Nun muss man aber alles aus dieser Datenbank archivieren und per dearchivieren wieder hineinkopieren. Da ich meist alleine arbeite, hätte ich lieber zwei oder drei, besser: eine Datei, die ich auf Diskette austauschen kann.

3. Siemens ist Marktführer bis zu einem Grad, dass jeder in der Ausbildung fast nur Siemens kennenlernt. Anschließend verlangen die Kunden Siemens, weil sie dafür am leichtesten Servicepersonal finden oder know how im Betrieb haben. Diese Position verstärkt sich selbst und gestattet Siemens, eben jene Zumutungen auf dem Markt an den Mann zu bringen.

4. Da auch so viel Verständnis gezeigt wird dafür, dass die Entwicklung von etwas wie STEP7 Geld kostet:

Das ist sicher nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was die Entwicklung der Hardware kostet. Außerdem würde es im Kern ja reichen, einen Compiler zu entwickeln (siehe oben). STEP7 könnte man m.E. unter Kostengesichtspunkten auch verschenken. Es kann eh nur jemend was damit tun, der auch die Hardware einsetzt. Die anderen Entwicklungskosten verteilen sie ja auch auf die Hardware. Das hätte noch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass, wer sich zur Weiterbildung damit beschäftigt, anschkießend wieder zu Siemens greift.
Meiner Meinung nach geht es wiederum darum, denjenigen der einmal in die Software investiert, unter Druck zu halten, nur noch Steuerungen dieses Herstellers einzusetzen.

Ich habe viel mit Instandhaltung zu tun. Also brauche ich STEP7, STEP5 und MicroWin für Siemens, RSLogix für Allen Bradley, wie das Zeug für GE und AEG-Modicon heißt habe ich vergessen, weil ich immer nur eine Batch-Datei starte. Daneben haben wir auch noch zwei oder drei SPS für die wir nix haben (alte SAIA, Klöckner Möller PS3).
Hinzu kommt noch ein wachsender Zoo an Software für Bedienpanels, Stromrichter, Regler.
Das wird eng auf einem Notebook.

Im SPS-Bereich müßte das nicht sein. Es gibt ja eine IEC Norm (61131?) für SPS-Programme. Da könnte jeder Hersteller einen Compiler von IEC in sein Binärformat anbieten, wie es auch mit C und Mikrocontrollern funktioniert.

Insgesamt bin ich immer froh, wenn jemand eine neue Alternative auf den Markt bringt und die den etablierten Herstellern Dampf macht.


----------



## sps-concept (2 Oktober 2003)

*andere Meinung*

ich kopier hier mal was rein.....


Geschrieben von silke am 16. September 2003 15:32:11:

Als Antwort auf: Re: Vipa S7 ... Meinungen und Erfahrungen ... geschrieben von Ronin am 17. Juli 2003 13:25:44:

nach 3 jahren ärger, und einem rechtssteit mit vipa, da weder der
profibus-master noch der kommunikationsprozessor gingen
haben wir alle kontakte zu dieser firma abgebrochen!
die s5 sachen waren ok, auch die 300 nachbauten der dig i/o sind ok
finger weg von 200V
bei den cpu`s aufpassen, vipa musste schon einige zurücknehmen, da die
dinger nicht funktionierten!
wir haben mit den preisen von vipa einfach bei siemens den preis gedrückt (da geht mehr als man glaubt!)

cu


----------



## Zottel (2 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Andre,
das schaut ja so aus, als wenn es aus einem anderen Forum stammt. Könntest Du angeben aus welchem?
Ich habe mir eben die Seiten von VIPA angesehen und bin ganz neugierig geworden.
Andererseits wirft Dein Beitrag (bzw. Silkes Erfahrungen) ja ein sehr schlechtes Licht auf die Firma.
Daher fände ich es interessant, auch ein mal Silke zu fragen, was dort nicht funktionierte,


----------



## sps-concept (2 Oktober 2003)

*Beitrag*

so hab dir den Link privat geschickt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2003)

*Siemens-Monopol*

Volle Unterstützung für Zottels Meinung.
Eine absolute Monopolstellung führt immer zur Abzocke.


----------



## Zottel (2 Oktober 2003)

Und zu technologischem Stillstand.
Wenn ein kleiner Anbiter solch einen Chip entwickeln kann und dabei noch etliche Eigenschaften einer Simatic durch reverse engineering erkunden und nachbilden muss, hätte Siemens eine ähnliche Verbesserung doch wohl mit Leichtigkeit entwickeln können.
Eine Anekdote besagt, dass die Andokmechanismen der Sojus-Kapseln nach den verfügbaren Dichtungen des einzigen sowjetischen Kombinats konstruiert werden mussten...
Hätte Netscape nicht die Entwichlung von HTML des Cern in einen allgemein verfügbaren Browser umgemünzt, hätte uns Microsoft wahrscheinlich Jahre später ein Netz mit Zentrale in Redmond vorgesetzt...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

*jaja DIE LEUTE AUS CHINA*

HI 

BIN DER GLEICHEN MEINUNG WIE ANDREE
DIE GANZEN FIRMEN WIE VIPA UND HELMHOLZ GEHEN MIR MÄCHTIG AUF DIE EIER
DAS BESTE SIND DIE IDIOTEN HIER DIE SO WIE ES AUSSIEHT SELBST VON VIPA SIND UND DAS FORUM HIER FÜR IHRE WERBUNG BENUTZEN
HAB FRÜHER AUCH MAL VIPA EINGESETZT UND DAMALS VIELE PROBLEME IN VERBINDUNG MIT FM KARTEN GEHABT 
KANN SEIN DAS ES HEUTE BESSER IST ABER ICH LASS AUF ALLE FÄLLE DIE FINGER VON DEM ZEUG.
EINE PROGRAMMIERUNG NACH IEC WÄRE AUCH NICHT SCHLECHT ABER BIS DAS ALLES MAL SO LÄUFT WIE MAN ES SICH VORSTELLT WERDEN BESTIMMT NOCH SEHR VIELE JAHRE INS LAND ZIEHEN


----------



## volker (3 Oktober 2003)

hallo

habe den gesamten thread zwar nicht genau verfolgt, aber hier nun mein senf dazu.

ich benutze auf jeden fall lieber komponenten von siemens, auch wenn die teuerer sind. da kann ich mich auf jeden fall darauf verlassen,das die funktionieren. ein austausch von fremd-irgendwas (was meist auch umverdrahtungen und sonstiges nach sich zieht) bei der inbetriebnahme kostet in jedem fall mal geld und vor allen dingen zeit.

wenn ich eine anlage mal eben übers wochenende in betrieb nehmen muss, muss ich mich darauf verlassen können, dass die hardware funktioniert (montags muss die kiste ja spätestens wieder laufen).

bei der bestellung einer neuen maschine achten wir in der regel schon darauf welche komponenten eingesetzt werden. klappt zwar nicht immer, aber immerhin. ;-) (wir programmierer dürfen ja auch nur selten mitfahren (das machen die einkäufer lieber selbst: die kennen sich ja auch viel besser aus  (son smielie den ich hier anbringen würde gibts gar nicht. grummll))

*fazit der sache ist:
ich werde mit sicherheit keine komponenten von dubiosen firmen einsetzen.*


----------



## Zottel (4 Oktober 2003)

Beim Onkel Dagobert nachgefragt und ihm gesagt:
Du schreist. Das ist die konventionelle Interpretation von Großschreibung in News-Groups und Foren. Wieso?


> DIE GANZEN FIRMEN WIE VIPA UND HELMHOLZ GEHEN MIR MÄCHTIG AUF DIE EIER


Wie machen die das? Greifen die danach? Hälst Du sie hin?
Aber mal ernsthaft:


> DAS BESTE SIND DIE IDIOTEN HIER DIE SO WIE ES AUSSIEHT SELBST VON VIPA SIND UND DAS FORUM HIER FÜR IHRE WERBUNG BENUTZEN


Wen verdächdigst Du, von VIPA zu sein?


> EINE PROGRAMMIERUNG NACH IEC WÄRE AUCH NICHT SCHLECHT ABER BIS DAS ALLES MAL SO LÄUFT WIE MAN ES SICH VORSTELLT WERDEN BESTIMMT NOCH SEHR VIELE JAHRE INS LAND ZIEHEN


Das hängt vom Willen derer ab, die etwas dazu beitragen könnten. Ich habe es in meinem Beitrag mit C verglichen, da es die am weitesten verbreitete Programmiersprache ist. C, in den Siebzigern entwickelt, hat sich im Computerbereich erst in der 2. Hälfte der Neunziger durchgesetzt, als eine Menge Leute, die es bentzten längst bessere Alternativen wünschten und benutzten.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*Umgangsformen und Vorurteile*

Danke Zottel, dass Du auf das Schreien hingewiesen hast, dann kann ich mir das sparen.
Hallo Onkel Dagobert, wenn Du dann wieder aufhören könntest, mit Beleidigungen um Dich zu werfen?! Dich bezeichnet ja auch keiner als Idiot, obwohl mir auf Anhieb mehrere Gründe einfallen würden! 
Gäbe es Firmen wie VIPA und Helmholtz und Beckhoff und wie sie alle heißen nicht, könnte Siemens machen, was sie wollten. Die Soft- und Hardware wären noch teurer, weil Du doch nicht ernsthaft glaubst, die würden die Preise senken, nur weil es keine Alternativen gibt... Sie könnten verlangen, was sie wollten, Du kannst ja eh nix anderes kaufen. Deshalb gibt's freie Marktwirtschaft dagegen.
Siemens tut sich viel schwerer, auf Kundenwünsche einzugehen und nachzuentwickeln und machen das dann auch nur für Dich, wenn Du eine entsprechende Anzahl der Sondermodule nimmst. Sonst sagen die halt: Wart, bis wir solche Funktionalität sowieso entwickeln. Kannste Jahre drauf warten...Kleinere Firmen werden versuchen, Dich als Kunden zufrieden zu stellen und das dann auch an andere zu verkaufen.
Austausch und Service dürften bei allen genannten Firmen etwa gleich sein, die VIPA-Hotline erreicht man im Gegensatz zu der von Siemens, auch nachts, die Leute sind netter. Die Ausfallrate der Module bleibt sich auch ziemlich gleich, da hat Siemens allerdings den Vorteil, dass man sich als quasi-Monopolist ziemlich alles erlauben kann (Die unqualifizierten Vorurteile der Verbraucher werden sich ja nicht auf sps-concept und Onkel Dagobert beschränken) und mehr Geld hat, um Ersatzmodule auf Lager zu halten und somit schnell austauschen kann.

Minnie


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Minnie 

also wenn Du bei Siemens keinen Support (Tag und Nacht) bekommst frage ich mich wirklich ob Du nicht etwas falsch machst.
Du mußt schon anrufen dafür gibt es Telefon.
Unter freier Marktwirtschaft verstehe ich sein eigenes Produkt auf den Markt bringen und nicht einfach etwas kopieren.

"Geistiges Eigentum" aber die Worte kennst Du nicht oder?????
Du bist bestimmt auch einer von den Leuten die sich mit einer fremden
Idee schmücken als wenn Sie von einem selber kommt.

Hast Du eigentlich Step7 auf Deinem PG oder Laptop????
Du solltest es löschen und mit der Software von VIPA oder Helmholz arbeiten.

Donald Duck


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Umgangsformen und Vorurteile*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Tja hier meckert jeder rum wie teuer doch Step 7 ist. Aber dass die Software auch entwickelt werden muss das sieht keiner. Uns nur durch die verkauften Lizenzen finanziert sich so ne Entwicklung nicht. Sie wird einfach mit angeboten weil man ja seine Hardware loskriegen will. ...


Das hört sich ja so an, als schmeißt Siemens uns die Lizenzen hinterher. Step7 ist wohl eher ein eigenständiges Produkt, welches Siemens auch als solches anbietet und sich gut bezahlen läßt, oder etwa nicht?



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich benutze auf jeden fall lieber komponenten von siemens, auch wenn die teuerer sind. da kann ich mich auf jeden fall darauf verlassen,das die funktionieren. ein austausch von fremd-irgendwas (was meist auch umverdrahtungen und sonstiges nach sich zieht) bei der inbetriebnahme kostet in jedem fall mal geld und vor allen dingen zeit...


Genau, so sehe ich das auch. Wir in Entenhausen haben bis jetzt auch noch nie eines der genannten alternativen Produkte eingesetzt. Es sind jedoch, gerade wegen der Kompatibilität zu Siemens, äußerst interessante Dinge, die man ruhig mal im im Entenauge behalten sollte :wink: .



			
				Minnie Maus schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hallo Onkel Dagobert...


Schon klar, du meinst unseren Donald. Ich bitte, den unschönen Ton meines noch jungen Familienmitgliedes zu entschuldigen. Er ist eine Schande für ganz Entenhausen  .
Donald, wenn du nach hause kommst, dann...! :wink: 

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*sorry*

Hallo Onkel Dagobert, Stimmt, ich meinte Donald. Der hat seinen Ton allerdings noch nicht überarbeitet...und ich könnt doch schon wieder quietschen, wenn ich dem sein Scheiß lesen muss.

Hallo Donald, auch wenn Dein unqualifiziertes Geschwätz schon langsam keine Antwort mehr wert ist, die eine muss es noch sein:

"Unter freier Marktwirtschaft verstehe ich sein eigenes Produkt auf den Markt bringen und nicht einfach etwas kopieren." 
->Auch ein alternatives Produkt ist ein eigenes Produkt, wenn man für das gleiche Ziel einen anderen Weg nimmt. Man kann schließlich auch von verschiedenen Firmen Fahrräder kaufen, obwohl es unterm Strich ja alles nur Kopien sind, seit das erste Rad auf den Markt gekommen ist. Noch nicht gemerkt: die Planwirtschaft ist vorbei, man kann Milch von Müller und Weihenstephan kaufen...

"Geistiges Eigentum" aber die Worte kennst Du nicht oder????? 
Du bist bestimmt auch einer von den Leuten die sich mit einer fremden 
Idee schmücken als wenn Sie von einem selber kommt."
-> Wie schön, dass Du persönlich wirst, wenn Dir die Argumente ausgehen...

"Hast Du eigentlich Step7 auf Deinem PG oder Laptop???? Du solltest es löschen und mit der Software von VIPA oder Helmholz arbeiten."
-> Hab ich schon und das mit Freuden. WinPLC7 ist einfacher, macht weniger Zeck und mehr Freude.

Gruß 
Minnie


----------



## Zottel (6 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Minnie,
Kann man die VIPA-Alternative zu STEP7 kostelos testen? Hatte (Donnerstag) einen link auf der VIPA-Seite gefunde. Schien aber nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*Demo*

Hallo Zottel,

entweder (etwas verzwickt) über www.vipa.de - service (Navigation) - download - Software Tools und Demosoftware -  WinPLC7-Demo (FTP-Download)

oder gleich auf ftp://ftp.vipa.de/support/software/winplc7_demo/

oder über info@vipa.de die CD "Tool-Demo" bestellen, da sind dann alle VIPA-Tools drauf, kostet aber 5¤.

Oder eben über mhj und nicht über vipa. Dann heißt es halt WinSPS7.

Grüße
Minnie


----------



## Zottel (6 Oktober 2003)

Danke, der ftp-link funktionierte gut.


----------



## sps-concept (6 Oktober 2003)

*Frage*

So und nun mal ne Frage. Wenn schon jemand von "seiner" Sache überzeugt ist, wieso schreibt er dann nicht mit seinem richtigen Namen? 

-> DonaldDuck der meckert nur rum, mag er recht haben, ok. Er vertritt seine Meinung. Aber er will nicht dass jemand weiss wer er wirklich ist. Ich weiss es zwar auch ohne richtigen Namen und Kontaktinfos aber das tut ja erstmal nix zur Sache ... es sollten alle wissen.

-> Onkel Dagobert hat ganz vernünftige Ansichten, kein Grund hier anonym aufzutreten

-> Minnie Maus scheint bei VIPA auf der Gehaltsliste zu stehen und in der Materie zu stecken. Sie (?) vertritt auch ihre Sache. Aber wie muss jemand von ner Sache überzeugt sein wenn nichmal richtige Kontaktinfos angegeben werden. Hab versucht Minnie Maus telefonisch zu erreichen weil ich unbedingt mal die Komponenten testen möchte. Habs über die 11833 versucht mit Weitervermittlung. Hab gesagt mit wem ich verbunden werden möchte (Minnie Maus) und man hat mich prompt mit nem Psychotherapeut verbunden. Also entweder offiziell als Firma oder gar nicht!

Wie seht ihr das? Is doch Kindergarten sonst

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

Hi Andree

1. Danke das Du uns sagst wer vernünftige Ansichten hat und wer nicht.

2. Deine Ansichten über das kopieren unterscheiden sich eigentlich nicht großartig von meinen oder sind Deine Beiträge nur Bla,Bla.

3. Ob hier jemand seinen Namen schreibt oder nicht kann er auch ohne Deine Hilfe entscheiden.

4.Minnie ist zwar nicht der gleichen Meinung wie ich aber er steht wenigstens dazu und schleimt nicht rum.

5. Zum Thema "offizell als Firma" nicht alle Menschen sind selbstständig


netten Gruß aus Entenhausen (Hagen)

Donald Duck 
(Pascal kommt aus dem: franz-lat.-hebräisch an Ostern geborener)

PS: Bei fragen schreib mir doch ne eMail an SPSDonald@aol.com
wenn Du nett fragst geb ich Dir dann auch meine Handynummer


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Oktober 2003)

*Ich bleibe bis auf weiteres Onkel Dagobert*

Hallo André,

ich gebe dir völlig recht und halte es prinzipiell auch für ehrenwerter, seine Identität preis zu geben. Andererseits bin ich aber auch nicht gewillt, meinen (noch) guten Namen immer wieder verteidigen zu müssen, nur weil ich zu gegebenen Anlaß mal etwas mit umgangssprachlichen Worten beschreibe, oder auch mal völlig daneben liege. Sicherlich, man könnte solche Sachen auch jedesmal bis zum Ende ausdiskutieren. Dazu habe ich aber weder Lust noch Interesse und sehr oft auch keine Zeit und manchmal auch keine Nerven. Als Angestellter muß ich auch nicht auf mich oder unsere Firma in Entenhausen aufmerksam machen. Meine Arbeit mache ich in meinem Job und nicht in Internet-Foren, und das hat für mich Priorität. Die Leute denen ich meine Arbeit abliefere oder die auf mein Können vertrauen, müssen nicht wissen daß ich hier manchmal "Scheiße" :wink:  reinschreibe. Du siehst das verständlicherweise aus einer etwas anderen Blickrichtung, da du ja unter anderem auch deine eigene Firma präsentierst.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2003)

Schade, dass der Thread so aus den Rudern gelaufen ist.
Ich war eigentlich mehr an einer sachlichen Diskussion interessiert.
However.
Seht Ihr Chancen für dieses Konzept? Ich meine wenn der Markt dafür da ist, wäre es für Siemens doch ein leichtes, selbst eine schnellere Variante zu entwickeln, oder???

mfg

Martin Funk


----------



## Zottel (8 Oktober 2003)

Den Gedanken, dass Siemens das auch können müsste, habe ich ja auch. Bei der VIPA würde mich interessieren, ob die Peripherie mitkommt. Bei dem seriellen Rückwandbus bringt die reine CPU-Geschwindigkeit irgenwann nichts mehr. Der Speed-Bus (oder wie er heisst) ist sicher VIPA-spezifisch. Zusammen ergibt das sicher neue Einsatzgebiete oder man kann auf spezielle Baugruppen verzichten, die Aufgaben wie Positionierung, Regelung etc. mit eigener CPU erledigen. Das macht dann Ersatzteilhaltung und Programmierung einfacher.
Insofern sollte für die Kombination schnelle CPU und schnelle Peripherie sicher ein Markt dasein.
Nur macht man sich mit dem Speed-Bus wahrscheinlich von VIPA abhängig. Und ich stelle mir vor, dass es schwer ist, einen schnellen Bus so auszulegen, dass er in störverseuchter Umgebung und mit allen Kombinationen von Komponenten zuverlässig läuft.
Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2003)

Hi an alle


Siemens kann das bestimmt wenn die wollen allerdings ist das bei der 300 bestimmt nicht so einfach. Leider kann der Rückwandbus nur 187 kbit und damit bremsen die Siemens-Leute sich selber aus.
VIPA hat das besonders schlau gemacht und den Speed-Bus auf die andere Seite der CPU gelegt. Normale Karten kommen wie bei Siemens rechts von der CPU und der schnelle Speed-Bus ist links von der CPU.
Der Speed-Bus soll mit 40 Mbit arbeiten.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das für den schnellen Bus auch nicht normale Karten genommen werden können.
Erfahrungen gibt es bestimmt noch keine außer man ist bei Vipa Beta-Tester.Ich glaube schon das es heute kein großes Problem mehr ist einen schnellen Bus zu entwickeln. Das normale Netzwerk für PC geht ja auch schon weiter als 100 Mbit.

Nachdem ich mich jetzt mal etwas mit VIPA beschäftigt habe muß ich doch sagen "Der Kram ist vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht wie ich gedacht hab"
Aber ein Fan bin ich immer noch nicht.

lg

Donald Duck


----------



## Zottel (8 Oktober 2003)

Donald Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Hi an alle
> 
> 
> Leider kann der Rückwandbus nur 187 kbit und damit bremsen die Siemens-Leute sich selber aus.


Sag ich ja.


			
				Donald Duck schrieb:
			
		

> VIPA hat das besonders schlau gemacht und den Speed-Bus auf die andere Seite der CPU gelegt.


Ist der seriell oder parallel?


			
				Donald Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal davon aus das für den schnellen Bus auch nicht normale Karten genommen werden können.


Sag ich ja.


			
				Donald Duck schrieb:
			
		

> Erfahrungen gibt es bestimmt noch keine außer man ist bei Vipa Beta-Tester.
> Ich glaube schon das es heute kein großes Problem mehr ist einen schnellen Bus zu entwickeln. Das normale Netzwerk für PC geht ja auch schon weiter als 100 Mbit.


Ist Speed-Bus parallel?
Ich glaube schon, dass es unter den Randbedingungen für eine SPS schwierig ist.
Auf Gigabit Ethernet können Pakete wiederholt werden. Wenn da die Leitungsqualität nicht stimmt, bricht halt die Übertragungsrate ein. Ein SPS-Bus mit sporadischen Fehlern und Wiederholungen macht die Echtzeitfähigkeit zu nicht und ist eine denkbar üble Fehlerquelle.
An Gigabit-Ethernet haben zig Firmen gearbeitet und dann ihre Lösungsansätze miteinander diskutiert, um zu einer Norm zu kommen.
Ein SPS-Bus sollte halt in einem Schaltschrank mit FUs u.s.w. funtionieren. Er sollte auch Reserven haben, wenn Steckkontakte oxidieren, Temperatur schwankt, Luftfeuchtigkeit die Dielektrizitätskonstante der Materialien verändert, alte und neue Module kombiniert werden, und,und.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2003)

Hi Zottel

ja wenn ich das alles 100% wüßte hätte ich das auch geschrieben.
Die Info die ich habe sind von einem Vertiebsingenieur der Firma Vipa.
War ein kurzes Gespräch und ich kann auch nicht sagen ob ich alles sofort richtig verstanden hab.
Aber am Samstag fahre ich nach Dortmund auf die Messe für Elektrotechnik und werde wenn Vipa da einen Stand hat mich mal schlau machen und mir die CPU genau ansehen.
Hoffe das ich Dir dann eine fachlich richtige Antwort geben kann.

netten Gruß 

Donald Duck


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Wonderer,

ich bin mir sicher daß Siemens sehr wohl das Potenzial dazu hat, sensationelle Baugruppen zu entwickeln. Siemens S5 und S7 sind Systeme die sich sicherlich nicht nur wegen des Namens und schon garnicht wegen des Preises durchgesetzt haben. Ich denke mal, die Siemens-Techniker haben die besten Erfahrungen um zu wissen, wie weit man gehen kann. Sicherlich werden sie vernümftigerweise auf der sicheren Seite bleiben, schließlich werden mit den Steuerungen nicht nur Milchtüten geklebt. Größere Pleiten, Pech und Pannen wird sich Siemens nicht leisten. Newcommer werden wohl eher auch ein größeres Risiko eingehen müssen, um sich zu behaupten. Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit setzen sich erst über längeren Zeitraum durch. Wenn ich mit einer Siemens-Steuerung zu tun habe, kann ich mich zu 98% darauf verlassen daß der Fehler bei mir liegt wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Zuverlässige Hilfe findet man in den Handbüchern, welche (zumindest die neuzeitlichen) sehr sinnvoll gestaltet sind, oder per Hotline. Kurz gesagt, Siemens bietet Systeme, auf die ich mich bestens verlassen kann.

Das kann ich leider nicht von jeder SPS behaupten, ich denke dabei speziell an B????, bei denen es zu manchen Baugruppen nicht einmal Dokumentationen gibt!!! Über "Spezialeffekte" wundern sich selbst Service-Leute die seit vielen Jahren überwiegendend mit diesen Steuerungen arbeiten. Ich könnte auch Beispiele nennen, aber die würde mir niemand glauben! - gehört auch nicht hier her!

Ich wünsche nach wie vor, daß VIPA & Co sich erfolgreich am Markt durchsetzen, konkurrenzwürdig und vor allem auch eigenständig bleiben.


Gruß, Onkel

 der erst einmal Urlaub macht
nein, nicht in Entenhausen ;-)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2003)

*Speed7-Infos*

Hallo zusammen,

der Speed-Bus ist parallel. Nähere Infos gibt es unter www.speed7.com

Unter Aktuelle Meldungen findet man bereits erschienene Presse-Echos und ein von Vipa gestelltes Info-File.

Bestimmt wird die Seite weiter ausgebaut, so dass es sich vermutlich lohnt, von Zeit zu Zeit mal vorbei zu schauen. Wenn Vipa bahnbrechende neue Erkenntnisse gewinnt, stellen sie sie sicher ins Netz...

Grüße
Minnie


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Speed7-Infos*



			
				Minnie Maus schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt wird die Seite weiter ausgebaut...



Das ist auch dringend nötig, die reinste Baustelle....wenn das überall so ist :roll: 

mfg

Martin Funk


----------



## vipianer (10 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Frage*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun mal ne Frage. Wenn schon jemand von "seiner" Sache überzeugt ist, wieso schreibt er dann nicht mit seinem richtigen Namen?
> ...
> Wie seht ihr das? Is doch Kindergarten sonst



hallo zusammen. ich bin auf dieses forum gestoßen und habe mir mal die zeit genommen, die diskussion zu verfolgen. ich habe mir gedacht, ich könnte als vipa-entwickler mit ein paar sachlichen informationen zum nutzen dieses forums beitragen... falls dies gewünscht ist.


----------



## Zottel (10 Oktober 2003)

Das fände ich auf jeden Fall gut und hoch interessant, Informationen aus allererster Hand zu bekommen.


----------



## Rayk (10 Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
mich interessiert in erster Linie mal die Kompatibilität der VIPA CPUs zu vergleichbaren Siemens Geräten. Kann ich die VIPA CPUs mit STEP 7 programmieren bzw. funktioniert Graph 7 und SCL normal? Ich bin in der Aus-und Weiterbildung tätig und möchte den Bestand an SPSen  mal um eine "nicht Siemens" CPU erweitern. Aber die Meinungen (in den SPS-Foren) bezüglich VIPA gehen weit auseinander.....
mfg. Rayk


----------



## sps-concept (10 Oktober 2003)

*Guck an *g**

Na das is doch was ganz anderes wenn sich hier jemand zu erkennen gibt. Wie gesagt.. Auskunft angerufen und wollte mit Minnie Maus verbunden werden ;-) Na dann legt mal los. Zu eurem Entsetzen muss ich aber sagen, dass ihr es trotzdem schwer haben werdet, in Firmen vorzudringen die schon ewig S5/S7 einsetzen. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## vipianer (10 Oktober 2003)

*Kompatibilität Graph7/SCL*

bezüglich der Programmbearbeitung sind keinerlei Inkompatibiläten zu erwarten, weil alle "höheren Programmiersprachen" vom Step7-Packet in AWL umgesetzt werden. Die Steuerungen bekommt damit nur AWL-Code übertragen. Von welcher Programmiersprache der Code erzeugt wurde, ist egal.
allerdings hatten wir kürzlich ein Problem beim Online Beobachten mit Graph7. Beim Step-Packet Version 5.2 wurde das Protokoll geändert, was unsere Steuerung so noch nicht beherrscht hat. das haben wir aber umgehend behoben!


----------



## vipianer (10 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Guck an *g**



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zu eurem Entsetzen muss ich aber sagen, dass ihr es trotzdem schwer haben werdet, in Firmen vorzudringen die schon ewig S5/S7 einsetzen. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier
> ...


wir wollen ja, daß die Firmen weiterhin S5/S7 einsetzen. Das hat sich bewährt und ist zumindest in Europa auch so etwas wie ein Quasi-Standard. (Anders als IEC1131, wo doch jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht)
Allerdings, muß es unbedingt S5/S7 von Siemens sein? Warum nicht auch von einem anderen Hersteller, wenn es Vorteile bringt (Kosten,Speicher,Performance,Platzbedarf...)!?


----------



## VIPA-member (11 Oktober 2003)

*Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und treibt Monopolisten*

Hallo zusammen (Vorsicht lang...),

wie Ihr aus meinem Pseudo erkennt, ein Vipianer, der auch seine Meinung kundtun und ein paar ganz kleine Denkanstöße setzen möchte:

Warum sollte Siemens weiter entwickeln, wenn es sich auf Basis der bisherigen Hardware ganz trefflich verdienen läßt?

Das Potential wäre sicher da, doch in Zeiten, wo die gesamte Wirtschaft - und hier vor allem die Großbetriebe - vom Sparen reden, warum sollte man sich etliche Mannjahre Entwicklungskosten aufbürden, solange es noch genug Betriebe gibt, die - ohne zu klagen - tlw. überhöhte Preise für die Hardware zahlen?

Nebenbei: Was ist eigentlich dran an dem Gerücht, daß bundesweit sehr, sehr viele Siemensianer gut dotierte Aufhebungsverträge angeboten bekommen, quer durch alle Geschäftsbereiche? Sind die alle so scharf darauf, ihren Arbeitsplatz zu verkaufen? Was machen die hinterher?

Beispiel für Konkurrenz von der Firma XY im Jahre des Herrn 2002: 
Wenn mal Konkurrenz ins Spiel kommt, landet auf einmal die Geschäftsleitung einer ganzen S-Niederlassung beim "verehrten Kunden" und bietet tlw. großzügige Rabatte an (...oder soll&s vielleicht ein bißchen Druck sein...?)
Böse Zungen könnten vom Mißbrauch der Marktstellung reden.

Aber: Kommt man sich da als Kunde dann nicht ein bißchen blöd vor, wenn dann auf einmal attraktive Angebote im Raum stehen?
Wären die denn nicht vorher auch möglich gewesen (vielleicht bevor manch mittelständischer Schaltschrankbauer wirtschaftlich ein kleines bißchen vor der Insolvenz steht)?

Ist man immer selber schuld, wenn man bisher nur das gekauft hat, was alle kaufen, und sich nicht traute, mal was Kompatibles einzusetzen?
Oder: Wer zwingt Euch eigentlich, Siemens einzusetzen?

Was ist mit anderer Softwarebasis: Gibt es, setzt ein ziemlich potenter Kunde jetzt großflächig statt Siemens ein, weil anderes Rückwandbus-konzept, das von Kommunikation entlastet sein soll, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Dieser Kunde stellt aber so hohe Anforderungen, dass er auch dieses Produkt an den Rand der Leistungsfähigkeit treibt...

-> Soll doch mal die Speed7 von VIPA testen, ist zwar ein junges Produkt, aber SPITZE, und auch die S7 hat mal klein angefangen...

Es gibt Kunden, die schmeißen eine 300er Master-CPU mit TCP/IP-CP dran raus und setzen eine um eine Nummer kleinere VIPA 300V-CPU mit NET+DPMaster onboard ein, denn die hat auch genug Arbeitsspeicher und einen höheren Datendurchsatz übers Ethernet, weil der Flaschenhals Rückwandbus umgangen wird...  (Beispiel aus 2003)
Grund: Die 31x von S - stürzte dauernd ab...

Wieviele Fehler der Siemens-Produkte werden eigentlich totgeschwiegen oder mit der - vielleicht falschen? - Erkenntnis ertragen "zu 98% mein Fehler"?

Wer hat sich eigentlich schon über die S7-200 mit MicroWin geärgert?
Es gibt Kunden, die das Ding wörtlich als "Schrott" bezeichnen und als geeigneten Platz für MicroWin die Tonne empfehlen...
Bloß Siemens verdient sich daran dumm bis dusselig...

Bevor Ihr vielleicht - ohne eigene Erfahrungen, nur wegen des angeblich so schlechten Rufes - über VIPA klagt:

- Nehmt doch mal Hotline-Hilfe von VIPA zu deren Produkten in Anspruch,  die Kollegen haben einen sehr guten Ruf bei ihren Kunden - und die haben es drauf!!!

- Nix Gwieß waas ma net: Wißt Ihr eigentlich, daß die VIPA Kunden und   Interessenten Baugruppen, ja ganze SPS-Linien kostenlos zum Testen überläßt, für sechs Wochen? - Da könnt Ihr Euch doch selber von der Qualität von VIPA überzeugen! - Aber: Fairneß muß sein: Keine  Anforderung aus Jux, sondern nur, wenn Ihr echtes wirtschaftliches  Interesse habt (Versucht doch mal, Euch was von Siemens zu pumpen...)

Wißt Ihr auch, daß man nicht immer alles von XYZ nehmen muß?
Man kann die vorgeschriebene CPU setzen, wenn die Peripherie frei gestaltet werden darf...und dann bietet VIPA nicht nur für Profibus, sondern auch für CANOpen, Interbus, DeviceNET, und bald auch für TCP/IP Anschaltungen an, an die Ihr Eure Ein-/Ausgaben oder Funktionsmodule setzten könnt. Das Ganze in kleinerer, kostensparender (Schaltschrankgröße) Bauweise und oft zu wesentlich günstigeren Konditionen.

Schaut Euch doch mal Eure Anwendungen an, nach was schreien die eigentlich? - Soll es die Technik von Pfefferminz oder die von Orange sein, die Euch die besten Dienste leistet? Informiert Euch, was am besten zu Eurem "Krempel" passt, geht mit offenen Augen durch den Markt!

Die bedeutendste Messe im SPS-Bereich ist die SPS/IPC Drives in Nürnberg als Fachmesse im November. Schaut Euch die Vielfalt an!
Auch die VIPA wird dort vertreten sein.

Ansonsten: Testet VIPA, probiert es aus, die VIPA steht im Telefonbuch!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2003)

Hi an alle

eigentlich hab ich mal gedacht das hier wäre ein Forum für Probleme im Bereich Automatisierung und nicht Plattform um hier seine Werbung zu machen.

Aber jetzt mal zu unserem VIPA-Knaben.

Deine Aussage:

Warum sollte Siemens weiter entwickeln, wenn es sich auf Basis der bisherigen Hardware ganz trefflich verdienen läßt? 

Das ist so ein Blödsinn was Du hier schreibst das man, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre darüber lachen kann.
Die Firma Siemens gibt im Monat für Entwicklung mehr aus  als die Firma VIPA Umsatz im Jahr macht.

Deine Aussage:

Das Potential wäre sicher da, doch in Zeiten, wo die gesamte Wirtschaft - und hier vor allem die Großbetriebe - vom Sparen reden

Das es uns allen hier nicht mehr so gut geht hat wohl nix mit VIPA oder Siemens zu tun. Eure Hardware ist zwar etwas günstiger aber hast Du Dich auch mal gefragt warum???
Würdet Ihr die gleichen Preise verlangen wer würde dann euch kaufen????

Deine Aussage:

Nebenbei: Was ist eigentlich dran an dem Gerücht, daß bundesweit sehr, sehr viele Siemensianer gut dotierte Aufhebungsverträge angeboten bekommen, quer durch alle Geschäftsbereiche? Sind die alle so scharf darauf, ihren Arbeitsplatz zu verkaufen? Was machen die hinterher? 

Sei froh die sind bald bei VIPA oder beim Arbeitsamt.

Deine Aussage:

Beispiel für Konkurrenz von der Firma XY im Jahre des Herrn 2002: 
Wenn mal Konkurrenz ins Spiel kommt, landet auf einmal die Geschäftsleitung einer ganzen S-Niederlassung beim "verehrten Kunden" und bietet tlw. großzügige Rabatte an (...oder soll&s vielleicht ein bißchen Druck sein...?) 
Böse Zungen könnten vom Mißbrauch der Marktstellung reden. 

Das läuft bei euch auch nicht anders. Kannst Du bestimmt nicht so gut beurteilen aber ich hab schon mit den Vertrieblern von VIPA kontakt gehabt. Käuflich sind wir doch alle.

Deine Aussage:
Ist man immer selber schuld, wenn man bisher nur das gekauft hat, was alle kaufen, und sich nicht traute, mal was Kompatibles einzusetzen? 
Oder: Wer zwingt Euch eigentlich, Siemens einzusetzen? 

Mich zwingt keiner Siemens oder Vipa einzusetzen.
Stell Dir mal vor hab auch schonmal VIPA eingesetzt.War ganz OK aber fast geschenkt so wie Du das hier darstellst bekommt man es auch nicht.
Und Siemens wird es auch noch in 10 Jahren geben aber VIPA????

Die neue Speed 7 ist bestimmt nicht schlecht aber auch Ihr macht Fehler.
Erstmal warten was die Zeit so bringt und den Mund nicht so voll nehmen.

Deine Aussage:

Nehmt doch mal Hotline-Hilfe von VIPA zu deren Produkten in Anspruch, die Kollegen haben einen sehr guten Ruf bei ihren Kunden - und die haben es drauf!!! 

Ich glaube das die Siemens Hotline auch nicht besser oder schlechter ist als die der Firma VIPA.

Deine Aussage:

Wißt Ihr eigentlich, daß die VIPA Kunden und Interessenten Baugruppen, ja ganze SPS-Linien kostenlos zum Testen überläßt, für sechs Wochen? - Da könnt Ihr Euch doch selber von der Qualität von VIPA überzeugen!

Das ist doch nix besonderes. Das macht Siemens auch und eigentlich alle Firmen die was verkaufen wollen.

Deine Aussage:

Schaut Euch doch mal Eure Anwendungen an, nach was schreien die eigentlich? - Soll es die Technik von Pfefferminz oder die von Orange sein, die Euch die besten Dienste leistet? Informiert Euch, was am besten zu Eurem "Krempel" passt, geht mit offenen Augen durch den Markt! 

Oh danke das Du uns die Augen öffnen willst.

Deine Aussage:

Ansonsten: Testet VIPA, probiert es aus, die VIPA steht im
Telefonbuch!

Stell Dir mal vor S kommst noch vor V im Telefonbuch.

Sagmal glaubt Ihr bei VIPA wirklich das Ihr jetzt schon eine Konkurenz für Siemens seit????? 
Der Stoff  ist gut sagmal wo bekommt man den?
Klar sind eure Produkte nicht schlecht aber für das Spiel in der großen Liga seit Ihr noch etwas klein.


mfg

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2003)

*noch was*

Lieber Mensch von VIPA

schreib doch Deinen Namen damit man weiß wer Du bist oder auch mal bei Problemen bei VIPA nach Dir fragen kann.

Danke


----------



## volker (11 Oktober 2003)

Markus Kleinert schrieb:
			
		

> mfg
> 
> Markus



ich kann dem eigentlich nur zustimmen. 

wenn ich bedenke wie lange hier bei uns eine anlage laufen muss bevor die auf eine neue steuerung umgerüstet wird, muss ich mich darauf verlassen können auch noch in 10 jahren ersatzteile zu bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2003)

Hi Markus

ganz Deiner Meinung


Netten Gruß aus Hagen
Donald Duck 
(Pascal)


----------



## Zottel (12 Oktober 2003)

Wenn die Vorteile beim Einkauf groß sind, mag es sich für den Anlagenhersteller lohnen, sich selbst mit Ersatzteilen für seine Kunden zu bevorraten.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2003)

*Lagerhaltung*

Hi Zottel,

wie groß sollen die Vorteile beim Preis denn sein das man als Anlagenhersteller sich ein großes Lager anlegt???????
Bei fast allen Herstellern befindet sich das Lager doch auf der Ladefläche eines LKW's.
Und Du bist der Meinung das man sich ein großes Lager selbst anlegt.
Sagmal mit dem Einkauf hast Du bei euch nix am Hut oder??

Mfg

Donald


----------



## Zottel (12 Oktober 2003)

Nein, mit dem Einkauf habe ich nichts am Hut.
Aber wenn ein Anlagenhersteller 100 oder 1000 mal die gleichen Baugruppen einsetzt, ist ein Vorratsteil in der Größenordnung von einem Prozent oder Promille.
Von Anlagenhersteller kenne ich es, dass sie auch marktübliche Teile mit satten Aufschlägen weiterreichen. Eine Rechtfertigung für diese Aufschläge könnte ja sein, dass man die langfristige Verfügbarkeit sichert.
Zum Lager auf dem LKW:
Vorschriften Kunden aus der Automobilindustrie erlegen uns auf, gewisse Ersatzteile für unsere Produktionsanlagen im Hause zu bevorraten, um unsere Lieferfähigkeit zu garantieren.


----------



## VIPA-member (13 Oktober 2003)

*Zu Markus und Mitstreitern*

Vielen Dank, Markus, Du hast mich total aufgeklärt:

Zitat: ...„eigentlich hab ich mal gedacht das hier wäre ein Forum für Probleme im Bereich Automatisierung und nicht Plattform um hier seine Werbung zu machen.“

Auf VIPA eindreschen ist also o.k., VIPA verteidigen und für die Firma, die einem die Brötchen verschafft, Werbung machen, nicht? Seltsames Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit.
Ich habe eigentlich keine große Lust zur Antwort auf Beiträge unterm Gürtel, nur soviel:
1.	Ich bin Vipianer, mein Name ist egal. Aber alle meine Kollegen stehen genauso für das Haus ein wie ich, deshalb wird Dir überall so gut geholfen, wie VIPA es vermag.
2.	Woher willst Du den Entwicklungsetat und den Umsatz von VIPA so genau kennen?
3.	Bei gleichen Preisen kaufen die, die Siemens an die Wand gefahren hat. Ansonsten sind attraktivere Preise für Kleinere oft der Markteingang.
4.	Vom Marktverhalten her kann ich manches sehr wohl beurteilen. Bei unserem Marktanteil ist wohl kaum Druck auf Kunden möglich...und wenn Du käuflich bist, schau nicht in den Spiegel. Mich kauft keiner. Ich bleibe bei VIPA, solange ich darf.
5.	Vom Verschenken habe ich keine Silbe geschrieben, und das mit den 10 Jahren warten wir mal in Ruhe ab.
6.	Sicher machen wir Fehler, bei uns arbeiten Menschen, nur unsere Fehler werden ausgeschlachtet statt elegant unter den Teppich gekehrt. Und wie voll ich den Munde nehme, bestimme ich.
7.	Die Beurteilung der Hotlines überlaß doch mal ruhig den Kunden.
8.	Leihstellungen macht Siemens sicher auch, bei entsprechend großen Kunden.
9.	Mag sein, daß wir noch keine Konkurrenz für Siemens sind, sagen wir mal ein kleiner Mitbewerber. Der Stoff, den Du meinst, ist wirklich Spitze, nur Du wirst ihn nicht bekommen, er heißt Freude an der Arbeit. Ich habe ihn bisher nur bei VIPA gefunden.


----------



## tobias (13 Oktober 2003)

Hallo
... ich komm zwar kaum noch auf den neuesten Stand "grad angehängter zwei Meter" zu bleiben (zumals auch erstmal horizontal hin- und hergescrollt sein will ...) find's jedoch gut wenn jemand zu seinen Produkten steht !!!! (was die Siemens "Leute" meineserachtens ebenfalls tun).

Da wir bisher mit Siemens nur sehr gute Erfahrungen machten  gibts sicherlich keinerlei Grund zu wechseln - allerdings hat sich früher "angedachtes Billigklischee *)" (Vipa betreffend) ziemlich schlagartig in Luft aufgelöst. Ich werde mir, ganz ausser der Reihe jetzt mal so'n Ding zulegen. 
mfg
tobias

*): Es entstand als wir anfangs ein Gerät erwerben wollten - die als Siemens kompatible SPS gelabelt, im Angebot keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf den Hersteller zuließ ... Da blieb eben nur die Einschätzung: Plagiat; und später, in einer Zeitungsanzeige am Bild erkannt, über Vipa die Vermutung: Importeur ...  Das es anders zusammenhängt-(en könnte) entnahm ich nunmehr diesem "Thread".


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2003)

*Vipa*

Egal was ihr hier schreibt. Vipianer oder wie ihr euch noch nennt. Will wohl keiner erkannt werden oder wieso schreibt ihr eure Namen nich? Für mich bleibts billige Raubkopiererei. Wer will soll doch bei Automatisierungs-ALDI kaufen. Ich finds primitiv und Scheisse was ihr abzieht.


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2003)

Das Wort "Raubkopiererei" macht erst Sinn im Digitalzeitalter, wenn man von einer Vorlage in sekundenschnelle eine verlustfreie Kopie ziehen kann. Mit Hardware geht das jedoch noch nicht.

Wenn einer ein Lied "covered" wird das als ok angesehen.
Wenn einer die "Mona Lisa" nachmalen (nicht fotokopieren!) würde, wäre es schwerer, das auch hinzukriegen, als selbst eine beliebige lächelnde Dame zu malen.

Von "Kunstfälschung" würde man dabei nicht sprechen, sondern erst dann, wenn die Kopie (oder Nachschöpfung) als Original ausgegeben würde.


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2003)

ich versteh hier nicht ganz warum vipa hier so angegriffen wird?
und was ich schon garnicht verstehen kann sind diese verbalen angriffe...
und überhaupt was soll dieses gefasel von wegen der namen? 
es reicht doch das die guten leute sich zu ihrer firma bekennen für die sie 
hier geradestehen, schließlich scheinen manche hier ja ein problem mit vipa zu haben und nicht mit herrn xy. und wenn das so sein sollte gehört das nicht hier her...

wir setzen teilweise auch vipabaugruppen ein, und können uns nicht beklagen...

ich finde es sehr interessant hier ein paar leute von vipa zu haben von denen wir informationen aus aller erster quelle erfahren können!
aber statt einem konstruktiven gespräch aus dem für beide seiten vorteile hervorgehen, werden diese personen teilweise aufs übelste beschimpft!

das vipa nicht fehlerfrei ist liegt auf der hand, aber hier hat niemand was anderes behauptet!

fazit:
eine rege diskusion zum pro und contra von vipa und konsorten ist erwünscht, aber beiträge die beleidigend sind werden zukünftig kommentarlos gelöscht!

vieleicht wäre auch ein neues topic angebracht...


----------



## volker (13 Oktober 2003)

hallo zusammen

vorab muss ich erwähnen, dass ich noch keine baugruppe von vipa eingesetzt habe.

eigentlich wollte ich mich "hier" komplett raushalten, aber nun doch ein bisschen senf von mir.

1. *wenn hier werbung für ein prokukt gemacht wird finde ich das nicht ok.*
   (ein 1-maliges aufmerksam darauf machen, dass es ein produkt gibt ist meiner meinung nach ok, jeder kann sich ja dann selber schlau machen und dann selbst entscheiden).

2. irgendwo ist es ja gut, dass sich auch andere firmen darum bemühen s5/s7 kompatibele hardware auf den markt zu bringen. die chance siemens ernsthaft konkurenz zu machen ist aber nicht unbedingt hoch.

wie markus schon sagt ist es nicht mal eben so einfach eine hardware zu kopieren. das wirft aber doch auch gleichzeitig die frage auf "wie kompatibel sind die komponenten". ist das wirklich 100%? 

ich kann es mir, bei uns im betrieb, nicht leisten dass irgendwas nicht klappt.
wenn ich bedenke, dass einige anlagen mehrere 1000 euro pro stunde kosten wenn die ausfallen, gebe ich doch lieber ein paar euro mehr für die hardware aus.

für kleinere firmen mag der einsatz günstiger hardware ja ok sein. oder wenn ich eine maschine unbedingt sehr preisgünstig anbieten muss um den auftrag zu erhalten (hier ist natürlich wieder die frage: was legt mir die firma auf der ich meine steuerung verkaufen will).

3. ich finde es schade, dass sich die leute von vipa sich hier nicht trauen ihre namen (muss ja nicht der komplette sein, meinen kennt ihr ja auch nicht  :wink: )preizugeben.
_entweder ich stehe zu dem was ich hier schreibe oder ich lass es besser!_

4. die leute von vipa hier zu beschimpfen ist nicht ok.

*5. wir sollten uns doch alle mal gedanken darüber machen, wofür dieses forum da ist!*

damit ihr meinen kommentar ein bisschen einschätzen könnt:
ich arbeite in der metallverarbeitenden industrie. der betrieb in dem ich arbeite hat ca 2500 mitarbeiter. wir produzieren keine anlagen für fremdbetriebe.


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2003)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> vorab muss ich erwähnen, dass ich noch keine baugruppe von vipa eingesetzt habe.


Ich auch noch nicht.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> 1. *wenn hier werbung für ein prokukt gemacht wird finde ich das nicht ok.*
> (ein 1-maliges aufmerksam darauf machen, dass es ein produkt gibt ist meiner meinung nach ok, jeder kann sich ja dann selber schlau machen und dann selbst entscheiden).


Das, was hier bislang steht, halte ich nicht für Werbung bzw. ist Werbung nicht die Kernaussage.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> 2. irgendwo ist es ja gut, dass sich auch andere firmen darum bemühen s5/s7 kompatibele hardware auf den markt zu bringen. die chance siemens ernsthaft konkurenz zu machen ist aber nicht unbedingt hoch.


Es geht ja nicht nur um Konkurrenz im Sinne von Marktanteile in der Größenordnung des Marktführers erreichen. Wie aus meinen anderen Beiträgen hervorgeht, sehe ich auch Vorteile darin,dass eine schnellere Steuerung neue Anwendungen erschließt.
Aus Beiträgen anderer geht hervor, dass sie mit Hinweis auf VIPA Preisnachlässe bei Siemens erzielt haben.
Das sind doch Vorteile, die durch die reine Existenz des Produkts enstehen.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> wie markus schon sagt ist es nicht mal eben so einfach eine
> hardware zu kopieren. das wirft aber doch auch gleichzeitig die frage auf "wie kompatibel sind die komponenten". ist das wirklich 100%?


Ein bischen genervt: Sie sind ganz bestimmt dann inkombatibel, wenn jemand einen Zykluszähler als Timer benutzt.
"Kompatibel" heißt, eine oder mehrere bestimmte Schnitstelle anzubieten, nicht komplette Hardware zu kopieren.
Draisine und ICE sind kompatibel zur Bahnschiene!
Wer von euch sitzt an einem IBM-PC?
Alles andere würde ich gerne von neutralen Anwendern hier lesen.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> ...für kleinere firmen mag der einsatz günstiger hardware ja ok sein. oder wenn ich eine maschine unbedingt sehr preisgünstig anbieten muss um den auftrag zu erhalten (hier ist natürlich wieder die frage: was legt mir die firma auf der ich meine steuerung verkaufen will).


Vielleicht kann das eine große Firma besser. Wenn die eine neue Anwendung oder eine Einsparung bei zig Anwendungen sieht, kann sie sich gründliche Tests erlauben.

Außerdem wird hier zu viel auf dem Aspekt "billiger" herumgeritten. Ich habe noch keine Preisliste gesehen. Wir nehmen alle an, daß ein vergleichbares Produkt billiger sein muß.
Aber die Diskussion begann damit, dass VIPA eine um Größenordnungen schnellere SPS auf den Markt gebracht hat.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> 3. ich finde es schade, dass sich die leute von vipa sich hier nicht trauen ihre namen (muss ja nicht der komplette sein, meinen kennt ihr ja auch nicht  :wink: )preizugeben.


Das hat nichts mit "trauen" zu tun. Es ist allgemain üblich, in solchen Foren mit Pseudonymen zu posten.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> _entweder ich stehe zu dem was ich hier schreibe oder ich lass es besser!_


Das würde bedeuten, das ALLE hier, die unter Pseudonymen schreiben, irgendwie unredlich sind bzw. es lassen sollten.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> 4. die leute von vipa hier zu beschimpfen ist nicht ok.


Nein. Und auch das wird unter Pseudonym getan.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> *5. wir sollten uns doch alle mal gedanken darüber machen, wofür dieses forum da ist!*


Ich sehe darin kein Problem solange nicht:
1. Juristische Probleme auftreten.
2. Das Datenvolumen ins unermessliche wachsen würde.
3. Das Forum durch soviele unqulifizierte Beschimpfungen auf jeden Gast abschreckend wirken muß.

Meinen vollen Namen findet jeder über Mitgliederliste und die dort angegebene web-site (ein bischen Werbung für ein non-profit Produkt) leicht.
Mein Hund heißt Zottel, und wenn ich mich irgendwo im Internet anmelde, wo Pseudonyme üblich sind, schicke ich das arme Tier vor....


----------



## volker (13 Oktober 2003)

an zottel

hey, scheint so als ob du dich angegriffen fühlst.

ich hätte mich doch besser hier rausgehalten.

werbung??? was ist werbung? es reicht doch eine mordsmässige disskusion anzuzettelen in der es um eine bestimmte sache geht. und schon hast du genau die werbung die du haben willlst. entscheident ist doch nur, dass drüber geredet/geschrieben wird.   

eine preisliste habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. leider.
(ich muss zugestehen, das ich nicht alle beiträge dieses threads gelesen habe)

was die kompatibilität angeht habe ich natürlich nur spekuliert (ich kenne die baugruppen ja nicht)

zottel >>> Ein bischen genervt: Sie sind ganz bestimmt dann inkombatibel, wenn jemand einen Zykluszähler als Timer benutzt. 
"Kompatibel" heißt, eine oder mehrere bestimmte Schnitstelle anzubieten, nicht komplette Hardware zu kopieren. 

wie gesagt ich muss mich auf auf absolute kompatibilität verlassen können.

zottel >>> Alles andere würde ich gerne von neutralen Anwendern hier lesen. 
ich bin neutral. auch wenn ich lieber hw von siemens benutze.

zottel >>> Vielleicht kann das eine große Firma besser. Wenn die eine neue Anwendung oder eine Einsparung bei zig Anwendungen sieht, kann sie sich gründliche Tests erlauben. 

mag sein, das dass für firmen mit grosser entwicklungsabteilung so ist. bei uns ist es so, dass ich eine maschine plane und die dann auch direkt laufen muss. und das ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Zottel (14 Oktober 2003)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> an zottel
> 
> hey, scheint so als ob du dich angegriffen fühlst.


Nein, nicht angegriffen. Es hat mich nur zunächst gewundert, dass die VIPA-Produkte von verschiedenen Seiten von vornherein heruntergemacht wurden und immer mal wieder mit Plagiaten, Raubkopien gleichgesetzt wurden.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte mich doch besser hier rausgehalten.


Nö, und es täte mir leid, wenn Du das in Zukunft tätest.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> werbung??? was ist werbung? es reicht doch eine mordsmässige disskusion anzuzettelen in der es um eine bestimmte sache geht...


Ich meine, daß die Diskussion ja nicht von den VIPA-Leuten angezettelt wurde.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt ich muss mich auf auf absolute kompatibilität verlassen können.


Absolute hast Du auch bei Siemens nicht. Habe die Tage eine IP244 aus dem Ersatzteilschrank genommen und sie lief nicht, wo eine andere gelaufen hatte...
Früher hat Siemens monatlich einen Stapel Papier verschickt. Da standen Sachen lauter Dinge die NICHT zusammen funktionieren, auf die man nie gekommen wäre.
Wenn ich den Stapel von 10 Jahren noch hätte, könnte ich behaupten, das Siemens nicht einmal zu sich selbst kompatibel ist.
Da Dein Massstab "absolut" ist behaupte ich es auch.


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin neutral. auch wenn ich lieber hw von siemens benutze.


Ich bin auch neutral, insofern als ich von VIPA erstmals durch diese Diskussion gehört habe. Andererseits bin ich ein bischen voreingenommen, da ich durch die Vorherrschaft von Siemens seit Jahren gezwungen bin, Produkte zu benutzen, die man sicher besser machen könnte.
Beispiel: Als S7 noch brandneu war und wir überwiegend S5 einsetzten, bekamen wir Maschinen aus Frankreich mit ALSPA 80-35, baugleich mit GE-Fanuc 90-30. Die waren in der Ausführungszeit schneller, kompakter, billiger und haben einen eigenen Bus mit dem man (ohne IMs) ein Rack ziemlich weit weg vom anderen installieren kann. Als ich vorschlug, sowas bei einem Umbau woanders einzusetzen, hiess es "da kennt sich dann keiner mehr mit aus"


			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns ist es so, dass ich eine maschine plane und die dann auch direkt laufen muss. und das ohne wenn und aber.


Das hätte ich auch gerne, aber wenn ich ein NEUES Siemens-Produkt einsetze, muss ich damit rechnen, dass es seine "Schrullen" hat und nicht so funktioniert, wie man nach Lektüre des Katalogs glaubt.
Ich nehme auch lieber das, was ich kenne und was schon funktioniert hat, aber wenn man immer wieder dabei bleibt, bedeutet es Stillstand, auch wenn man nur Siemens einsetzt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*speed7 link*

hi, 

habe beim googln folgenden link gefunden:
http://www.productronic.de/news/5/461d0a23822.html

ciao


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Schon etwas merkwürdig, der öffentliche und direkte Vergleich zu Siemens-Baugruppen auf der hp von speed-7. In der allgemeinen Werbung sind solche direkten Vergleiche, so glaube ich, als wettbewerbsschädigend einzustufen. Naja, solange Siemens es sich gafallen läßt..
> 
> Im Übrigen finde ich Konkurrenz zum SPS-Marktführer überaus vorteilhaft. Der Wettbewerb kann die Entwicklung und die Preispolitik nur verbessern. Ob man nun vom Kopieren sprechen darf oder nicht, ist sicherlich irgendwo begründet.
> 
> ...


----------



## casius (30 November 2003)

:!: 
Hallo Leute, seid mit dem VIPA Zeug vorsichtig!
Die Dinger sind nämlich nicht 100% kompatibel!!!!!!!!
Auch wenn der nette Vertreter das gerne behauptet, es stimmt einfach nicht. Die VIPA CPU-Typen strecken nämlich alle fünfe von sich sobald ihr etwas mehr als nur Ein- und Ausgänge braucht. Wenn ihr euren netten Vertreter fragt ob auch eine FM Baugruppe mit der CPU funktioniert  wird er ganz still und er wird euch dann kleinlaut Erklären müssen das doch nicht alles unterstützt wird.
Was sonst noch alles nicht funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass da noch die eine oder andere Leiche im Keller ist und nur darauf wartet ausgebuddelt zu werden.


----------



## sps-concept (30 November 2003)

*Leichen*

na wenn du da mal nich ein Massengrab ausbuddelst *g*


----------



## AndyPed (1 Dezember 2003)

Hi,

da will ich mir selber ein Bild verschaffen.
Auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES in Nürnberg haben wir ein Test-Muster angefordert. Sobald wir das haben werde ich unsere Test Erfahrungen hier posten, doch denke ich das das dieses Jahr nix mehr wird.

Das mit der nicht 100% kompatibelen CPU hat unser Vertretter uns aber von vornerein erklärt.
Mehr also nächstes Jahr.....


----------



## Rayk (16 Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe nun meine ersten VIPA-Baugruppen eingesetzt und die Erfahrungen sind recht gut.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass man in der Hardwarekonfiguration einige Baugruppen und auch die CPU’s mit einer anderen Bezeichnung parametrieren muss als die Aufschrift verrät, lässt sich mit diesen Baugruppen recht gut arbeiten. Auch im elektrischen Anschluss weichen die  analogen  Baugruppen ein wenig von den Siemens Baugruppen ab. Die Profibus-DP Kopplung von CPU’s ist meines Erachtens ein wenig umständlich. Ich habe eine CPU 314 C-2 DP von Siemens (als Master) mit einer CPU 314-1SL01 von Vipa (als Slave) gekoppelt.
Fazit ist: Vipa Baugruppen sind meines Erachtens nicht so schlecht wie im Forum behauptet wird auch mit der Hotline von VIPA habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mfg Rayk


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt wird auch endlich mal nicht nur über den Preis gesprochen.

Diesen sollte man meiner Meinung nach am Funktionsumfang messen.

Da derzeit noch nicht der volle Umfang unterstützt wird, kann man logischerweise auch nicht den selben Preis verlangen...

Das Hauptproblem liegt wohl noch im Betriebssystem der CPU´s.

Wer z.B. viel mit den Siemens SFC´s arbeitet wird schnell feststellen, daß in den VIPA CPU´s viele gar nicht vorhanden sind... - also ein vorhandenes Programm das solche verwendet mal gar nicht laufen kann.

Die arbeiten aber wohl mit Hochdruck (habe auf der SPS/IPC/Drives mal nachgehakt) dran.

Trotzdem wird es besser sein noch ein wenig zu warten bis der Befehlsvorrat komplett ist.


Was dann übrig bleibt sind 2 graue Plastikschachteln mit Lüftungsschlitzen, und maschinell bestückte Elektronikkomponenten die sowohl bei der einen als auch bei der anderen Variante mal "ne kalte Lötstelle" haben können...


Also wie gesagt:

Der Schlüssel zur Kompatibilität ist wohl eher die Software die drauf ist.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Dezember 2004)

*blöde kommentare...*

also ich finde auch die beleidigen und äuserungen den namen zu nennen in diesem thread echt scheiße...

ich finde es ist doch gut wenn ne firma ne konkurenz rausgebracht hat... 

man muss es ja nicht kaufen, es kann ja jeder selbst frei entscheiden...

und das mit der raubkopiererei find ich das blödsinnigste argument das es gibt. warum bauen ander firmen autos?? warum gibt es da nicht nur eine firma... raubkopierer... man kann doch nicht einfach sagen dass die bei siemens raubkopiert haben...


----------



## Heinz (22 Dezember 2004)

Die Produkte der Firma VIPA machen einen guten Eindruck. Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht einsetzen, aber da sie leistungsstärker sind als die Originale setzen sie Hersteller unter Zugzwang ihre Leistung ggf auch anzupassen.

Siemens ist nun mal dort wo sie sind und wenn VIPA oder Helmholz kompatible Geräte verkaufen ist es doch nicht schlecht. 

Jeder Kunde kann ja entscheiden, ob er auf dem Originalprodukt besteht oder auch Alternativen zuläßt.
Es sollte nur so sein, das z.B. bei leistungsstärkeren Baugruppen nach Möglichkeit nur die Belastung wie beim Originalprodukt möglich belastet wird.


----------



## AndyPed (22 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
1. Testbericht zur Speed 7
Ich habe mittlerweile eine VIPA CPU 315SB mit 2 MB Ladespeicher (1MB Arbeitsspeicher Code u. 1MB für Daten).
Die Cpu war recht einfach in ein Projekt einzubinden.
Als CPU 318, zusätzlich musste ich ein CP343-1 im Hardwaremanager konfigurien.
Geplant war ursprünglich eine Siemens 315-2-DP.
Preislich ca. 25 % billiger, Geschwindigkeit ca. 4 mal schneller.
Bei Fließkomma ca. 20 mal schneller.
wichtig war uns die Fließkommageschichte wegen der Umrechnung metrisch in imperial.
Leistungsdaten Anzahl DBs usw wie die 318.
Als nettes Feature hat die VIPA einen Ethernet-Anschluß mit dem ich projektieren und Status beobachten kann.
Ist keine vollwertige CP.
Aber das Übertragen und der Status => geil  8) 
Momentan läuft Sie nur im Büro, in der 4-5 KW 05 geht dann unsere IB los, dann werden wir sehen.

Ciao


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

@AndyPed:

kannst du mal bitte in der urgelöschten CPU nachsehen was dann noch für (SFC) Bausteine übrig sind ?

Oder noch besser im Baugruppenzustand die Leistungsdaten (hauptsächlich SFC-Liste) exportieren ?


wäre echt nett (mich würde interessieren wie weit "die" gerade sind..)


----------



## AndyPed (23 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich habe gerade die CPU urgelöscht und mir danach den Baugruppenzustand als PDF gedruckt.
Das PDF füge ich als Attachment bei.

Ciao


----------



## rs-plc-aa (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

wunderbar...

Ich will ja nicht unverschämt sein, aber da diese CPU ja offiziell nicht im HW-Katalog steht, könnte es zumindest noch sein daß hier einfach die Liste der "normalen" 318er angezeigt wird.

Ein sicheres Indiz wäre nun noch die urgelöschte Station online öffnen, und dann die "Liste mit der Liste" vergleichen.

Nicht um dir mehr Umstände zu machen - sondern daß ich besser schlafen kann   


Aber auf jeden Fall - wenn das nun so ist hat VIPA mächtig zugelegt.

Ich muß nachher mal suchen ob ich den Ausdruck von vor einem halben Jahr noch finde - da waren es noch deutlich weniger.


Was auf Anhieb auffällt ist daß der SFC 101 (Bertriebsstundenzähler 32Bit) noch fehlt.

Ich komme gerade nicht an meine Unterlagen ran - werde mich aber im Laufe des Vormittags noch dazu melden...


----------



## AndyPed (23 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

damit du besser schlafen kannst habe ich die Online-Liste der SFC/SFB angefügt.

Ciao


----------



## rs-plc-aa (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

vielen dank erstmal.

ich mache mich nachher an die "Auswertung".


----------



## rs-plc-aa (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt ist´s ein wenig später geworden...

Ich hab den Ausdruck von damals leider nicht mehr gefunden...

Habe jetzt aber mal den aktuellen mit einem der CPU 318 verglichen.

Bei der VIPA fehlen im Vergeich zur 318er zur Zeit noch:

SFB:
52,53,54

SFC:
7,11,25,26,27,39,40,48,60,61,72,73,74,79,80,100,105,106,107,108



Den SFC 101 gibt´s bei der 318er auch nicht - aber dafür 8 "normale"

Aber für die Betriebsstundenzähler hat sowieso jeder was selbstgestricktes.

Die VIPA hat dafür aber SFB´s / SFC´s die bei der 318er fehlen.

SFB 7 (TIMEMESS)

SFC:

53 (uS_Tick)

und die ab 205...

Das ist zwar O.K. - nur geht´s jetzt erst mal darum ob ein vorhandenes Programm ohne Nacharbeit in der VIPA läuft.

Zur Zeit werden sich noch nicht viele getrauen ein optimiertes Programm für die VIPA zu erstellen.


/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Nun zur Abteilung "Wünsch dir was..."


Optimal wäre natürlich wenn alle Vipa Baugruppen in den Hardwarekatalog von Step7 integriert werden könnten.

Weil halt doch die Leistungsmermale teilweise abweichungen zu den anderen Baugruppen haben - sei es "nur" die Kommunikation.


Aber dagegen hätte wohl jemand was  :roll: 



Auf jeden Fall weiter so Vipa - momentan sind viele noch zögerlich - aber das wird in einiger Zeit vielleicht schon anders aussehen.


/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## klaly (4 Januar 2005)

*SFC101*

Hallo Leute,

bin grad wieder über diesen thread gestolpert.
Der SFC101 wird in absehbarer Zeit vermutlich kommen.
Die anderen Bausteine könnten bei "Bedarf" auch implementiert werden.
In den Simens HW-Katalog wollen und können wir unsere Module nicht einbringen. Speziell für Module am "Speedbus" wird es eine GSD-Datei geben, dann werden diese Module über einen Umweg eingebunden. Die Detailierte Beschreibung würde hier aber zu weit führen.

Falls Sie interesse an einem Test haben, dann bitte mit unserem Vertrirb Kontakt aufnehmen: info@vipa.de

mfg. Vipaner_112


----------



## leo (27 April 2005)

Hallo, 
wir haben die VIPA's ein par mal eingesetzt und zwar NUR weil Siemens ihre MMC-Cards nicht Windows conform formatiert. Die Kunden wollten ihre Rezepturen im Büro erstellen aber nicht Berndte's teures Hochspannungs- kabel zur Anlage verlegen . War mit den VIPA-MMC's ziemlich einfach. Karte an der SPS ziehen (geht im laufenden Betrieb) rein in den Kartenleser am PC, Rezepturen editiern (Basicprogramm) und wieder rein in die SPS. Wir benutzen allerdings auch weiterhin hauptsächlich Siemens SPSen, wohl die Macht der Gewohnheit. Ansonsten habe ich festgestellt das hier, wenn das Wort VIPA fällt, oft eine Art Glaubenskrieg ausbricht. Ich dachte, das hätte sich seit den seeligen AMIGA und ATARI-Zeiten erledigt.

AMIGA rulez, Leo


----------



## zotos (27 April 2005)

zu der VIPA kann ich nichts sagen aber auf dem müll liegt ein AMIGA!  :lol: 

und nun doch noch etwas zur VIPA ich bin immer noch überrascht das Siemens zulässt das es Step7 Kompatible „Systeme“ auf dem Markt gibt (obwohl die S5 gab/gibt es ja zuhauf von anderen Herstellern).


----------



## leo (27 April 2005)

IIiiiih, Zotos war ein Atarianer :evil: !
Sorry, hier ist nicht der Stammtisch
Leo


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 April 2005)

Hallo,
ich war auch ein bekennender Atari-Fan  8) seit 1982

dietmar


----------



## zotos (27 April 2005)

Ich war kein ATARIaner und 1982 habe ich mit Bauklötzen gespielt und nicht mit Bits und Btyes (Waren das noch Zeiten). Mein erster Rechner war ein C64 nur statt zum AMIGA zu wechseln habe ich mir dann einen 286er mit monochrom Monitor gekauft (spieletechnisch ein Rückschritt) und teuer war das Ding.

Jetzt noch schnell ain paar worte zur VIPA/S7 was macht es denn für einen Preisunterschied?


----------



## leo (27 April 2005)

Die "normalen" VIPA300er sind laut Liste im Vergleich zu der Siemens 300C Reihe nicht viel günstiger, da keine integrierten E/A vorhanden sind. Allerdings bekommen wir bei Siemens einen fetten Rabatt, bei VIPA sero wegen der geringen Abnahme. 

z.B. Listenpreis

Siemens (2004):
314C-DP
DP-Master
48kB
24DE
16DA
4AE
2AA
1400Euro

Vipa (2003):
314 DRM
DP-Master
96kB
871Euro
+ entsprechende Module


----------



## leo (27 April 2005)

und übrigens, 286er. Ein IBM-kompatibler (so hießen die damals) war ja noch schlimmer als ein ATARI. Gell dietmar? C64 war natülich OK .
Leo


----------



## AndyPed (27 April 2005)

@leo & zotos

Preislich liegt die Vipa CPU 315SB ca. 25 % unter der Siemens 3152DP.
Ich würde die Vipa *NIE* mit einer 318'er vergleichen. Sie ist vom Niveau her wie eine 315'er mit etlichen vorteilen.
Und halt ca. 25 % billiger. :wink: 

Mit unserer ersten Maschine sind wir durch, werde demnächst einen ausfühlichen Bericht schreiben....


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

zotos schrieb:
			
		

> und nun doch noch etwas zur VIPA ich bin immer noch überrascht das Siemens zulässt das es Step7 Kompatible „Systeme“ auf dem Markt gibt (obwohl die S5 gab/gibt es ja zuhauf von anderen Herstellern).



Mahlzeit,

nun dafür gibt es aus unserer Sicht 2 Gründe:

Siemens muss aufgrund seiner Marktstellung 
durchaus Wettbewerb dulden (solange keine 
Patente o. ä. verletzt werden). 

Dadurch, dass es mehrere Anbieter gibt, die 
zueinander im Wettbewerb stehen, wird 
mehr Anstregung in Innovationen gesteckt,
was dem Endanwender und damit der 
Verbreitung des Systems zugute kommt

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*alles shit*

für mich ist das als wenn daihatsu ein ferrari-kompatibles auto baut.

checker


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

Hallo iqchecker,

seit wann ist ein Daihatsu schneller als ein Ferrari ?

Für Details siehe: http://www.speed7.de/ 
hier mal auf Benchmarks klicken.

Soviel zum Thema Speed

mfg. ???


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*schneller*

schneller beim rosten ;-)


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2005)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, die Speed7 ist extrem schnell, preiswert und bringt von Haus aus 2MB Speicher mit. Wir haben eine 315-2DP durch eine Speed7(315) ersetzt und sind damit von 80ms auf 2ms gekommen. Eine 317 von Siemens kam auf 40ms. Damit kam die Taktzeit der Maschine von 7,0 auf 5,5 Sekunden runter (ohne weitere Eingriffe) womit wir dann die geforderte Leistung schafften. Nur der Profibus-FB von Siemens wollte nicht, demnächst teste ich mal die neueste Version (Siemens-FB und Speed7)


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Deine Erfahrungen kann ich bestätigen, die Speed7 ist wirklich schnell und hat einen enormen Speichervorteil. Es funktionieren nur nicht alle Sachen so wie bei Siemens (Man sieht dann aber wieder dass doch ganz schön was dahintersteckt).
Noch kurz zu deinem Problem mit dem PB: Versuchs mal direktem Adresszugriff statt dem SFC von Siemens (z. B.  L PEW 900), hat bei mir auch geklappt.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*kopieren*

wenn man einfach nur sachen kopiert versteht man eben nicht immer 100%ig den sinn.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Mai 2005)

*Re: kopieren*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man einfach nur sachen kopiert versteht man eben nicht immer 100%ig den sinn.



... nur durch Kopieren wird man sicher nicht um Faktoren schneller.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*kopieren*

wer die ideen anderer klaut hat mehr zeit sich um andere sachen zu kümmern. aber was will ich mit nem 300ps-motor in ner schrottlaube? das umfeld muss schon passen


----------

